
The Surface Duo.. a $1400 phone/tablet/fold? - totaldude87
https://youtu.be/FNvXBW8vU8w
======
uberman
I use a Galaxy Note and would gladly use a larger phone if I could find a
reliable one.

I was looking at a new Note 20 Ultra but to be able to get this for $100 more
makes it a now brainer for me.

This is the phone I have been waiting a decade for.

